# female with pup, approachable? (people won't approach me :( )



## jessac (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm a petite woman in my late 20s and I've noticed that when my hubs and I are out together with our pup, lots of people stop to chat, comment on him, pet him, etc. When I'm out alone, almost no one approaches. We've gone to Lowe's together and I've gone myself and the reactions were night and day. Each time we had the pup in the cart. Do you think a couple is more approachable than a female that's alone? My husband thought maybe since more men approached us when we were together that maybe they were uncomfortable approaching a female out alone. Men, would you approach a woman and her dog in a store? Women, have you noticed anything similar? I'd certainly love if when I took him out he "met" more people although I know there is still value in him just observing while it's just me and the pup, even if no one approaches.


----------



## Finnick<3 (Oct 29, 2012)

That's the complete opposite of my experience. Consistently I am getting the stink eye from women because their man wants to meet my boy and ask a million questions about him. If they only knew, I only have eyes for Finn :wub:


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

My guess is most guys would avoid coming up to you in case you thought they were being "creepy"


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Mooch said:


> My guess is most guys would avoid coming up to you in case you thought they were being "creepy"


 
I partly agree with this. lol


----------



## OffgridAlex (Dec 11, 2012)

Mooch said:


> My guess is most guys would avoid coming up to you in case you thought they were being "creepy"


I think that is probably true, 

I Think most guys are wary of approaching women anyhow and having such a magnificent companion probably makes you less approachable.


----------



## wink-_-wink (Aug 12, 2012)

I would ABSOLUTELY approach you. If I see a GSD of any age, and the owner isn't looking in a rush I will make it a point to go over and say a few words see if I may pet and compliment the pup!


----------



## Dotty (Mar 19, 2012)

I was at the local mountain waiting alone with our two GSDs, for my husband, they were laying down, but watching everything. No one came NEAR me, one woman yelled across and asked if they were mountain patrol dogs!

I am the farthest thing from approachable now, my dogs look sinister.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm not exactly understanding the issue. Why is it a problem not being approached?


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

Why is the dog in the cart? I wouldn't ever approach someone who has a dog in a cart - male or female. I would approach anyone if the dog was walking beside them (and the dog looked friendly, and the people appeared approachable).

I've had the exact opposite - when Ky was a puppy EVERYONE wanted to see her!


----------



## jessac (Oct 29, 2012)

Kyleigh said:


> Why is the dog in the cart? I wouldn't ever approach someone who has a dog in a cart - male or female. I would approach anyone if the dog was walking beside them (and the dog looked friendly, and the people appeared approachable).
> 
> I've had the exact opposite - when Ky was a puppy EVERYONE wanted to see her!


Guess I didn't mention, he is still not fully vaccinated. We try to take him out as much as we can, but live in a city that has a real parvo problem and I know even though it's a hardware store and not a pet store, lots of folks take their dogs there, so we're not comfortable letting him walk around yet. Once he's got all his shots we'll take him out and let him walk on a leash, of course, just taking precautions until then.


----------



## jessac (Oct 29, 2012)

Mrs.K said:


> I'm not exactly understanding the issue. Why is it a problem not being approached?


Not a huge deal, like I said, I know there is still value in taking him out even if no one comes up to us. I just found it odd that it's so different between when its just me vs my hubs and i. And I do like when he "meets" people because we are new to our town and our pool of friends is fairly small.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

Ahh, I understand the cart thing now! I had visions of this huge shepherd in a cart LOL ... not some cute puppy!!!


----------



## jessac (Oct 29, 2012)

Kyleigh said:


> Ahh, I understand the cart thing now! I had visions of this huge shepherd in a cart LOL ... not some cute puppy!!!


That certainly would be an awkward scene...and a very embarrassed dog I'm sure lol


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

You do realize that anything / anyone can carry the Parvo virus on it / them?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

well I'm not a guy Do you find more women approach when your husband's with you or more men? Just wondering..

I would approach a woman alone with a gsd puppy, can't resist a puppy..When mine were puppies, I did find woman more than men would approach..maybe it's as one said, men feel it would creep you out?


----------



## jessac (Oct 29, 2012)

JakodaCD OA said:


> well I'm not a guy Do you find more women approach when your husband's with you or more men? Just wondering..
> 
> I would approach a woman alone with a gsd puppy, can't resist a puppy..When mine were puppies, I did find woman more than men would approach..maybe it's as one said, men feel it would creep you out?


Yeah, mostly men, but we are in a hardware store, so maybe it will change once we can take him more places. 

And I realize parvo is everywhere. I know I can't eliminate the risk, but we try and minimize the risk by not having him lick/sniff/walk where we KNOW other dogs have been while still getting him out and about until his shots are done.

That said, we live in an area that's particularly bad because we have warm, dry weather. It never gets cold enough to freeze and the ground never saturates with water. I've heard from news reports/vets/online that in this climate/area it can live quite a long time compared to NE climates (that I was used to). Couple that with the bad economy/foreclosures = lots of abandoned dogs, people not keeping vaccines updated, it's just a better safe than sorry situation.


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

I get a lot of women that want to really come and pet her. Some guys do too but its more of a "nice dog" and keep it moving. From a males perspective, I dont just walk up and talk to women with dogs either.


----------



## Ziltoid (Dec 16, 2012)

I have a habit of going up and speaking to puppy/dog owners and have found that some of the attractive women on their own seem to jump to the conclusion that you're only there in an attempt to hit on them... so if they're not interested, can be a bit stand-offish.

Generally if you approach a couple, a male or slightly older owners they don't go into defense mode and will happily talk about their puppy.

Maybe you're just seeing the result of men having similar experiences to me.


----------



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

I think because maybe they feel that you can't control the dog in case it reacts, don't forget that some people are scared of german shepherds and in the man is handeling the dog he is much stronger and has better control, thats my theory  I also have the opposite problem when I am with my dog EVERYONE tries come and pet her especially men which always makes me nervous I wish men would just keep walking, they freak me out,(if im alone and secluded area) not all men but a lot of men.


----------



## spidermilk (Mar 18, 2010)

People often approach me if I am at a store with my dog, but when we are out walking or hiking we are rarely approached. I am also a petite female, early 20s with a big black (beautiful!) dog. That said, when strangers do approach me when I am walking alone I am sometimes very rude to them. I just don't like people getting close enough to grab me or something so I will say a quick 'hi' or 'thanks' but I don't stop to chat with strangers.


----------



## HankGSD (Oct 28, 2010)

I am a single, petite woman living in a notoriously dangerous metropolitan area with a German shepherd that I outweigh by only 10 pounds. No one wants to approach us! LOL. I am talking about when we walk, however, not in stores. 

He did get a lot of attention as a pup and I always let people pet him then.


----------



## jessac (Oct 29, 2012)

julie87 said:


> I think because maybe they feel that you can't control the dog in case it reacts, don't forget that some people are scared of german shepherds and in the man is handeling the dog he is much stronger and has better control, thats my theory  I also have the opposite problem when I am with my dog EVERYONE tries come and pet her especially men which always makes me nervous I wish men would just keep walking, they freak me out,(if im alone and secluded area) not all men but a lot of men.


Interesting. I hadn't thought of that. I guess my husband could physically handle the dog better if he reacted, but seeing as he's a pup, I know I can also, but I guess other people don't know that. Ironically, my dog listens to my commands better than when my husband gives them.


----------



## jessac (Oct 29, 2012)

spidermilk said:


> People often approach me if I am at a store with my dog, but when we are out walking or hiking we are rarely approached. I am also a petite female, early 20s with a big black (beautiful!) dog. That said, when strangers do approach me when I am walking alone I am sometimes very rude to them. I just don't like people getting close enough to grab me or something so I will say a quick 'hi' or 'thanks' but I don't stop to chat with strangers.


Yeah, when we are finally able to go for walks in busier areas, I would hope people aren't too excited to approach, but he'll be bigger then so I'm sure a little more intimidating. But for now, I'm trying to get him out for socialization so I would love if more people just stopped to say hi.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

> I think because maybe they feel that you can't control the dog in case it reacts, don't forget that some people are scared of german shepherds and in the man is handeling the dog he is much stronger and has better control, thats my theory


That's a funny theory ... because if Ky wasn't trained and was reactive, my dad (who's a good 100 pounds bigger than me) wouldn't have a clue on HOW to control her LOL and I would!!! Technically, if she was lunging, he would physically be able to hold that leash, but wouldn't know what else to do (i.e. redirect, move away, etc.) so it is funny what people's perceptions can be!!!

I have a female friend who has complete and total obedience from her rottie, and yet her husband is a doormat to the dog ... strangers never know just "who" can really "handle" the dog!


----------



## Ziltoid (Dec 16, 2012)

Kyleigh said:


> That's a funny theory ... because if Ky wasn't trained and was reactive, my dad (who's a good 100 pounds bigger than me) wouldn't have a clue on HOW to control her LOL and I would!!! Technically, if she was lunging, he would physically be able to hold that leash, but wouldn't know what else to do (i.e. redirect, move away, etc.) so it is funny what people's perceptions can be!!!
> 
> I have a female friend who has complete and total obedience from her rottie, and yet her husband is a doormat to the dog ... strangers never know just "who" can really "handle" the dog!


To be fair, not many dogs are properly trained and most owners don't have a clue.

When I walk past more aggressive GSDs (or any large breed) while taking my dogs for a walk, it's not uncommon for the wife to hand the lead to the husband.

Until proven otherwise I work on the assumption most people don't have 'control' of their dog... so the physical strength to be able to restrain their dog is a good place to start. I have seen dogs getting bitten purely because the owner was not able to physically prevent their large, leashed dog from getting into bite range.


Please don't read this as me saying women can't be good owners because I know that's far from the truth.


----------



## gaia_bear (May 24, 2012)

I have the same problem but I have no shame in approaching people asking them if they'd like to interact with Gaia, I actually prefer to be in control rather than being blindsided by people coming out of no where. Plus it's helped me open up and interact with people I never would have dreamed of.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

